# theatre colleges



## 3D (Mar 23, 2006)

anyone have good suggestions in the way of great technical schools? i'm a junior in high school and looking for a really good college to major in theatre at. please give any really good advice so that i can research those schools to build my knowledge on strong technical theatre schools.

thanks, derek


----------



## fosstech (Mar 24, 2006)

I've applied to Ithaca College in Ithaca, NY, and North Carolina School of the Arts. I got into NCSA and I haven't heard back from Ithaca yet. Planning to visit what I get into over spring break


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm attending UW Milwaukee: The Peck School of the Arts in the fall to major in theatre technology and design


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2006)

If you want to stay close to home i know a few people who have come out of West A&M and done well, as well as Oklahoma U in norman


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 24, 2006)

I go to the Univeristy of Virginia, and while we're not exactly known for our drama program, we do have a very good one. Virginia is pretty far from Texas, but one of the guys who lives next door to me is a Texan.

More information is available at http://www.virginia.edu/drama/.


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2006)

you looking for a bs, ba, or bfa?


----------



## disc2slick (Mar 29, 2006)

I know there have been a ton and a half of threads on this topic, if you search around i'm sure you can find a lot of input.

-dan


----------



## ricc0luke (Mar 29, 2006)

Northern, Columbia (Chicago), Fordham, Southern in Evansville, NY... the list goes on... it really depends on what you want to major... not just theatre, but acting, lighting, sound... and what your plans after college... If you think you are going to go on to graduate school, goto Northern and then Columbia (for example), don't goto Columbia for undergrad and then try to get into Northern... not that you won't get it... it's just really backwards to do it that way when you look at their programs...

but the first thing is look at which school has exactly which major you might want... nowadays, theatre alone isn't a major... there's always something tacked on to the end...


----------



## nez (Mar 30, 2006)

well now are you lookin at just theatre or tech theatre cuz im lookin at tech and some colleges i have talked to have theatre but not the tech, now if you are lookin at tech i know of depaul univisity in chicago i guess has a good tech theatre and also columbia istitute in chicago, the university of maine in orono, maine and seton hill university in greensburg, pa. so if that helps ya out any im not sure but those are just some of the ones i have looked into


----------



## jyenish (Mar 31, 2006)

Minnesota State University in Mankato is pretty good. They have a strong emphasis in tech (BFA) and good professors, they even have a faculty sound designer which is pretty rare. Its a four year program that puts on 18 productions a year between its two theatre spaces. They are both ETC houses supporting Expression 3 and an Emphasis system. They have recently undergone a half a million dollar upgrade to both their lighting and sound systems.

It really depends what you want to do and where you want to go. Besides a program you have to be happy with were you go to college. Its a big commitment to live in a place for four years. 

Another though to consider is do you want to work while in school. If your into doing tech work outside the college see what schools have good road houses near by or even a good relationship with the road house. I can't remember the name of the school, but in Iowa there is a road house that hires labour from the college before outside work. 

In addition see what schools have strong student chapters with the USITT. That is just another sign that they have a strong and dedicated tech program.

I hope I've been helpful.


----------



## FxDrew (Jun 1, 2006)

Depends on what you want to do. I'm sorry to break it to you, but if you want to go PRO, you can't do everything. You need to take into consideration if it has a graduate program. As an undergrad in a grad program, your chances of getting a design is slim to none. You could also end up with a Grad student teaching one of your classes that's only doing it becuase they have to. Then again, they could love it, have more information on what's new and they could be the lead to your next gig when they get out of school.


----------



## lights11964 (Jun 2, 2006)

FxDrew said:


> Depends on what you want to do. I'm sorry to break it to you, but if you want to go PRO, you can't do everything. You need to take into consideration if it has a graduate program. As an undergrad in a grad program, your chances of getting a design is slim to none. You could also end up with a Grad student teaching one of your classes that's only doing it becuase they have to. Then again, they could love it, have more information on what's new and they could be the lead to your next gig when they get out of school.



Thats not always true about being an undergrad. I know at schools such as DePaul in chicago they have no Grad program because they teach you every thing you need to know as an undergrad. Being an undergrad you would be designing by your junior year. Then again a school like DePaul is a conservatory and an extremely intensive program. If you just want to go into technical theatre as a major, i wouldnt recoment a conservatory school. But lets say you want to go into senic or lighting desing, then maybe a conservatory is right for you.


----------



## Footer (Jun 4, 2006)

lights11964 said:


> Thats not always true about being an undergrad. I know at schools such as DePaul in chicago they have no Grad program because they teach you every thing you need to know as an undergrad. Being an undergrad you would be designing by your junior year. Then again a school like DePaul is a conservatory and an extremely intensive program. If you just want to go into technical theatre as a major, i wouldnt recoment a conservatory school. But lets say you want to go into senic or lighting desing, then maybe a conservatory is right for you.



I believe he ment an undergrad program with a grad program against a school without a grad program, and Depaul does not teach you "everything you need to know", in this line of work you are never done learning. Also, you will be hard pressed to get any design work with just an undergrad, within reason or course.


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2006)

Tyler said:


> What would you suggest for a major in college as far as lighting goes? I was told that computer programming was it since most of lighting design is computer programming.
> -Tyler



If you want to be a lighting designer... go get a BFA in Theatre with a lighting emphasis (many universitys call it different things). Also, there is a large differance between lighting design and being a lighting programer. If you just want to punch buttons that is fine, but designing takes a bit more artistry. Most theatrical design programs look more like art programs then anything else. If you want to play the technician game, your best bet would be to get into some networking classes, get a BA or BFA in design/tech theatre, and go get some board training. Computer progamming skills can come in handy if you get into show control situations, but you will never have to execute a java script while sitting behind a console (at least in 99.9% of shows).


----------



## FxDrew (Oct 1, 2006)

If you are heading in a digital lighting type of job, I would highly suggest Graphic Communications/Graphic Design as a minor. Not only can I create my own custom content and work with what is given to me (customer artwork), I also get side jobs designing show posters, backstage I.D.'s and websites. I also learned the whole Adobe Suite which is an industry standard.


----------



## Footer (Oct 1, 2006)

FxDrew said:


> If you are heading in a digital lighting type of job, I would highly suggest Graphic Communications/Graphic Design as a minor. Not only can I create my own custom content and work with what is given to me (customer artwork), I also get side jobs designing show posters, backstage I.D.'s and websites. I also learned the whole Adobe Suite which is an industry standard.



While in the subject of minors pick one up if you can. An art minor is always a plus, or a history, CS, physics, or about anything that you can in anyway apply to your major.


----------



## ship (Oct 3, 2006)

Always really hard to define the best school or the proper school for a specific person or for training best in any way. This is much because most of us have only been to one perhaps at most two or three schools out of a multitude of them. How does one compare or recommend the one school one has been to with one one has never been to other than it worked for me thus must be good verses didn't go to it thus in the one I went to being great the one not gone to must be substandard. 

On schools, there has been lots of past discussions about this and other forums. If you really really want what's best for you, read all past postings and follow the past provided directions by way of advice in choosing a school many in the past have refined and stated.

What's best for me is not always best for you, much less in my own limited experience with other programs limits how much basis for expertise any of us has. How could I attest that say ISU has a better program than NIU even if it is a better program by way of my opinion? I didn't go to NIU, all I can compare is things I was trained in they at times it would seem were not and those coming from that program in getting it in comparision which is subjective in perhaps they get stuff I don't. Even Full Sail has advantages and disadvantages, I know one or two that took away from that school a lot of useful info and training they were there to learn. One or two people that came away from any school ready to go is a good ratio given the amount of schools in the industry. This granted there is still five of us from ISU where I work which makes a bulk comparison possible the now majority of those from NIU.

Was Illinois State University better training than my boss's education at DePaul, his assistant's education at NIU, verses our head crew chief's at Northwestern? Illinois alone in colleges there is lots of them with noted theater programs as one out of only 50 states also having programs. Wisconson has a few great theater schools way back when I was in school, Wisconson had some of the best programs in fact, so is perhaps I suppose Yale a good program one would think. McCandless, Tipton and Rosenthal come from that school, nuff said. NYU, verses various California schools? What about some university verses conservitory in Ohio? This amongst many shining stars where I work that is the third school most come from - Ithica (Illinois) amongst lots of other places. 

Darwin Ried Payne out of Southern Illinois University has written over the years many great books on theater tech, yet it's known as a party school and in discussing it's program, other members of the forum in the past did not recommend it this by way of graduate students getting in the way of both design and good classes. That's a valid point even if debatable by way of the more graduate students in a program, the larger the program in keeping them busy thus the more classes in theater the undergraduates also have available. Yea, some grad student teaches a beginners class, that frees up a teacher to teach more advanced classes both grad and under-graduate now has available.

For me when I chose ISU (by way of girl friend going to Bradley also with a good program), U of I was the best theater program in Illinois and possibly still in theory is. Problem was in an absolute sense of in having so many students, that even if a great school for theater, your chances of getting the classes you needed was in serious competition and limitation. Good if you went to such a school, getting classes much less shows on the other hand would prove problematic. Good school but not being able to get the classes you want? This of course as total polar opposite to my first college. Some local town college by way of which by way of a good high school training, in the first year I became a TD and could have gone far in hack design and being the shining star of the school. Will have learned some and gotten lots of shows under the belt, but it had only one class in technical theater - that was the extent of it as opposed to at least two a year per field in tech elsewhere. Is more classes better than more show experience? I say yes, but that's what was better for me in finding my time more useful in studying than being backstage and learning my cues. 

Given my main teacher for design went to Arazona State, perhaps that was a better school, or perhaps in knowing some of the teachers at Columbia (Chicago) it's a good school. Have one bright and shinging star of a crew person that went to Lake Forest Community College or was it Lake County Community College, than dropped out before graduating. Forget which as it was a very limited program. She is on her way towards becoming a great crew chief also - more so by way of moving up thru the ranks and having the aptitude for her career than actual in school training of use to her in the field. A few both in the upper management and crew chief level that just did the avoidance of college thing.

School lack of it, or extent of it is a question of you. Chould chime in for recommending going to ISU or elsewhere, heck I wish I went to yale much less was still in school. Instead what served me well didn't for the same school serve amongst us from there in the same ways. 

Your choice in school is all about you. What you take to and learn while there is also all about you. Do you need a more structured program with safety net for you, or some part time school while working in the industry? What part of study is the intent to focus upon? How much classroom and assisting people experience is best for you verses show credits and experience with realized designs?

Lots of questions to answer, if only I could go back to school knowing what I do now. Not possible but a fond wish.


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 5, 2006)

I highly suggest checking out Emerson College in Boston. They are right in the heart of the Theater district so you are able to make connections right off the bat and they are a well respected institution for Tech Theater. They have a BFA program for Stage Management and a BFA program for Technical Theater and Design with concentrations in lighting, sound, set design, technical direction, costume design, props, and there are probably a few that I left out. Emerson College also has 3 theaters which allow you to get experience in different types of spaces, and whenever a professional production uses Emerson’s facilities, Emerson students run the productions. I could go on and on about Emerson so if you want to know more about what they have to offer please feel free to contact me at [email protected].


----------



## drawstuf99 (Nov 5, 2006)

What do you folks thing about NCSA and their undergraduate program? I sort of get how you say it's harder to get work only and undergrad, but if you go for lighting design (which is only offered as an undergrad at NCSA) surely the good name NCSA has will do you some good?


----------



## kovacika (Nov 6, 2006)

Fitchburg State College in Massachusetts- we need techs


----------



## TecDirTN (Nov 19, 2006)

The university of Tennessee has an excellent tech program for grads. and under grads.


----------



## lightbyfire (Nov 25, 2006)

I would recommend Georgetown, if you are interested in a program that is brand new, and are interested in a non directed program. we will offer a basic theatre major for the first time this coming fall. Georgetown is not a conservatory, and there is no graduate program yet, so you dont have to worry about grad students blocking you from classes, at the moment we hardly have enough students to fill them at all. There are no concentrations at this point, but you will leave with a great libral arts degree with hands on experience in the field as well as a good deal of classroom time. As a result you could (as a freshman) be doing full stage design in a 240 seat proscenium with the latest equipment (Strand lightpallete, Hog 3PC, S4 Revolutions, various scrollers and effects, DL2's) as well as a great basics program, with the intention of starting with basic designs and tracing historically through theatre technology up to present techniques and advancements. and all with direct support of a wonderful faculty, including many from the Chicago and New York circuits as well as visiting professors and playwrights from all over the world. 
With 4 theatres on campus and 12-16 plays a year and numerous other dance and music performances there is always something to do. 
We are also developing relationships with several professional theatres in the DC area, which is a dynamic community of professionals. 
a bit of a plug, but we have a great program starting up, and there are great oportunities. It is never a boring day. Look into it if you want to be part of a burgoning program, and take part in its future development.


----------



## evolutiontheatre (Mar 20, 2007)

you know if you are ever interested in coming up to Canada, I go to Red Deer College. It is known to be the best technical theatre diploma program in western Canada, if not all the country. Here we have state of the art equipment, industry professionals. It's also a very tough screening process to get in so you know that it will be competitive once you're in too, which is good for personal development.


----------



## michaelburgoyne (Mar 21, 2007)

I am a North Carolina School of the Arts lighting design graduate and I feel that NCSA served me extremely well. I agree with an earlier post that emphasized that this is a personal decision. NCSA has no graduate program in lighting, so I was able to work frequently with scenery and costume designers who were grad students. However, the NCSA BFA program is very specialized, so if you're hoping for a more "general" technical theatre program that allows you to do some lighting, some scenery, maybe even some acting, NCSA is probably not the right fit.
I disagree with the assumption that you must have an MFA to work as a professional designer. Certainly there are many strong MFA programs that prepare you well for the professional world, NYU and Yale are among the top in faculty and name recognition. However, your success will also be closely tied to your hard work and the relationships you develop as a student or recent graduate. Who you know can be as valuable as what you know, so take advantage of any opportunity to demonstrate your dedication and willingness to learn new things. You'll be surprised at how small this industry is and how a few strong contacts can jump start your career, regardless of the degree on your wall.
Finally, technicians may benefit from studies in computer science, electronics, etc. I think that designers must expand their academic experience to include history, literature, fine art, political and social sciences. Your director may want to talk about the play in terms of a political or historical context, most don't care about the photometrics of a particular ellipsoidal. Having a well-rounded understanding and interest of historical and current events is critical to this collaboration.
Good luck, work hard, keep up those personal relationships.


----------



## Eboy87 (Mar 23, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record (or putting my foot in my mouth), I'm at Columbia College in Chicago. My major's audio, but from what I understand, there's a good lighting program for everything from architectural (sp?) lighting to theatrical lighting. 'Course I don't really know too much about those programs since I wasn't loooking for lighing. Beware if you go to the website to check it out, it's a royal PITA to use (and everyone up here thinks so too).

From what I understand, Webster University in St. Louis (up the street from me) has a good tech program. I believe Pie4Weebl here on CB goes there for it.

As far as I know, both will get you a BFA. Both have well connected faculty (trust me, that's important for finding work), and good performance spaces.


----------



## danielljune (Mar 28, 2007)

jyenish said:


> I can't remember the name of the school, but in Iowa there is a road house that hires labour from the college before outside work.



i believe University of Iowa does that, don't quote me, but i know plenty of theatre students who have also worked at Hancher and gotten paid for that work...somehow it works into tuition, but i'm not really sure on that whole situation...


----------

